# First nano planted tank



## ronnie.day (Feb 15, 2019)

I have been out of the hobby for some years. In the past I have had (relatively) large marine and freshwater tanks with mixed success. 

This time around I decided to try something new and go small and planted. I have been amazed at just how much I didn't know about it. It's much more complex than I had previously thought. 

I have been passively reading this forum since the start and thought'd I would share my results after 3 months. 

I opted for fluval flex 57l and so far have gone down the cheats route of no co2 (instead using easycarbo) and using an all in one fert (tropica). 

I have modified the hood of the tank to contain two of the standard fluval flex led lamps instead of one which may force me down the co2 route sooner rather than later. I have also added a allpondsolutions 1000EF external filter because you can never have too much filteration. :laugh2:

So far its stocked with:

Dwarf Hair Grass carpet
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
Star grass background

2 nerite snails
9 neons
6 galaxy rasboras
6 copper harlequins
and 12 sakura cherry shrimp 

All living happily and healthily together. I do 50% water changes weekly, ferts weekly and daily easycarbo dosing. 

Please let me know your thoughts and suggestions on what could be improved. 

Ronnie


----------



## ronnie.day (Feb 15, 2019)

Latest after nearly a year. 


Shrimp are multiplying like rabbits. 

1000ef just started to leak but all pond solutions have a very good customer service team who are in the process of helping find the cause.

The liquid co2 soon became a limiting factor for plant growth and i changed to a yeast based DIY system which turned out to be MUCH worse since the swings in co2 production caused untold algae issues. I recently (1 month ago) changed to a compressed co2 system and the results are amazing. I should have never been a cheapskate and paid for this at the start. 
.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks really great! Good job.


----------



## Haggai1.5 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the different colors.

Bump: I like the different colors.


----------



## ronnie.day (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks guys. I am glad you like it.


----------



## EmilioP (Oct 13, 2019)

looks awesome! gj


----------

